# How would NBA players fare in Europe?



## alex (Jan 7, 2003)

I was just curious to see what the people who watch a lot of Euroleague and internatinal league think on how some NBA stars/role players would do in Europe, both on a statistical level and winning, and if thy would change position.

Some players that I am interested are:

Dwayne Wade
Kevin Garnett
Tim Duncan
Tim Thomas
Ray Allen
Jason Richardson
Shaquille O'Neil
Zach Randolph
Kurt Thomas
TJ Ford
Elton Brand
Lebron James

Mainly athletic and/or undersized players. 

Remember to include predicted stats and European position (aren't players in Europe shorter?).

i.e. Dwayne Wade- SF 25 ppg 7 rpg 4 apg Italian championship
Zach Randolph- C 29 ppg 14 rpg 2 asp Euroleague title
(these are just guesses, I really am not certain) 


I know that in Europe they score less, so these stats are probably a little off . . . 

Feel very free to chime in . . .


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

They play 40 minutes games. 

They play under FIBA rules. Shaq would be ejected in 5 minutes if he play the way he play in the NBA.

A player like Randolph would never average 2 assists per game. Its not like in the NBA, where every last pass for a basket is counted as a assist.

Ray Allen would probaly score much more in a shorter 3pt line.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

I was going to say that

40 minutes games and FIBA rules make stats less impressive, as an example, Dejan Bodiroga the 'European Magic Johnson' won't do more than 15 pts 5 rbs 3 asts in any championship team probably...

I'll search for stats of NBA players that have been in ACB, the Spanish League and we'll compare


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

Statics of some players who had played in the nba

Adam Keefe

2001-2002

13.8 ppg 50% FG 66% FT 10 RPG 2 SPG 

2002-2003

6.8 PPG 50% FG 84% FT 5 PRG 1 SPG

JOHN WILLIAMS (PLAYED NIN WASHINGTON, INDIANA.)

http://acb.com/acb2/A02/A02-18.jsp?id=A34


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Michael Ruffin









34 games 25 mpg 6.3 ppg 7.3 rpg 0.8 apg 1.4 bpg in Caprabo Lleida season 02-03 a team that didn't enter the ACB playoffs

He's doing 2-6-1 in the Jazz playing 20 mpg


Darrell Armstrong

38 games 38.9 mpg 24.6 ppg 4.4 rpg 2.5 apg in Coren Orense season 94-95, a bad team

Actually he's doing 10-2-3 in New Orleans, and in his best season playing 36 mpg he did 16-3-6 in Orlando


----------

